# Best Nano Snails



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

What is the best snail to keep in a heavily planted nano tank? I have only had personal experience with MTS, and know how rapidly they reproduce so I don't think they are a good option for such a small tank (7.5g). Correct me if I am wrong, but i think that really only leaves Nerite and Assassin. Which one would be best? Thanks.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

There a other snails that can look lovely like ramshorns, they are not such pests as people say that are (at least I don't think they are)



There are also other species like rabbit snails but I have no experience with them.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Rabbit snails don't reproduce very fast I think. Also Japanese Trapdoor snails are live-bearers, and only have a few babies at a time.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

From a quick google search, it sounds like rabbit snails eat plants (esp. java fern). Nerite's leave eggs all over the place, and assassins seem like the best bet as long as you are able to maintain the population by not overfeeding. Even if they reproduce, I'm planning on having an endler colony so RAOKs are in the future for this tank anyway.

Does anyone have experience with assassins in a nano tank?


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

If you just want an attractive snail, assassins aren't a bad choice for a nano/pico tank. They don't get overly large, are relatively slow breeders and, unlike nerites, don't lay obtrusive eggs all over the place. 

They aren't, however, going to be nibbling away at algae or cleaning up plant debris--two of the top reasons most folks introduce snails to their tanks-- as they're primarily meat eaters, although algae wafers and most fish foods have a high enough protein content to satisfy their appetites if no other food options are available. There's significant dispute over their ability or propensity to take out healthy dwarf shrimp, but it's a possibility worth considering before mixing the two.


----------

